# Home needed. Urgent. Broward County Florida



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The Broward Wildlife Center has two unreleasable feral pigeons who will be PTS if they won't be picked up asap. They have been there for some time and now it's time for them to go, one way or the other. 
A friend told them to put a hold on the euthanasia and contacted me. I will call the center in the morning and see how much time they have left, if it is a matter of days I go and pick them up, but as most of you know I cannot keep any more birds. Not only am I overwhelmed with way too many birds but I am also risking to be evicted.
Please let me know if anybody could give those two a home. Shipping shouldn't be a problem this time of the year.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting this, Reti. If nobody else can be located. I will take them but hope someone in the area can be found.

Terry


----------



## rosatto (Jul 16, 2008)

*feral pigeons needing rehoming*

I can rehome one pigeon but cannot take two. Do not want to here of them being put down and will also check if someone else can take the other one.

The only thing is I live in Monroe, Louisiana so the bird will need to be shipped and I will be glad to pay shipping expenses.

Camille Rosatto
Monroe, Louisiana 71201


----------



## liobel (Dec 9, 2008)

are these still available?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

liobel said:


> are these still available?


Thank you for your interest in these birds.

Please contact the Broward Wildlife Center. You can also contact Reti if you need the wildife center contact information.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Unfortuantely I don't think these are. I called back after the lady never contacted me and they didn't know what I was talking about.
Thank you for your interest in those birds.
They do have a loft full of fancy pigeons who need a home (they don't euthanize the fancy ones).

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> Unfortuantely I don't think these are. I called back after the lady never contacted me and they didn't know what I was talking about.
> Thank you for your interest in those birds.
> *They do have a loft full of fancy pigeons who need a home (they don't euthanize the fancy ones).*Reti



Well, that's dumb...........don't kill the "pretty" ones, but it's ok to kill the "ugly" ones.......????
Humans.......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, that's dumb...........don't kill the "pretty" ones, but it's ok to kill the "ugly" ones.......????
> Humans.......


It happens, and it's a very sticky wicket .. the wildlife centers are NOT supposed to have any feral, fancy, racing, or show pigeons .. BUT sometimes they do. It's very hard to know what approach to take with them .. if you insist that they don't take them at all and refer the finders to people like me and Reti and others, then sometimes the finders won't go to the trouble and the birds end up getting euthanized when that really wasn't necessary. You just have to kind of tread lightly and be happy when they help and make sure that they know you will take the birds when they are through with them. I'm sad to say that a large center here "uses" non-protected species like sparrows, starlings, and pigeons to "train" their volunteers on .. no big deal to them if the bird doesn't make it. Fortunately, it is a good center, and the birds do get good care and treatment .. still .. it rankles me to get called to come get a bird that they have had for a long time .. especially one that they didn't bother to go ahead and get the expensive treatment for. I just got a Muscovy duck that falls into that category on Sunday. They "cured" it for sure but didn't bother to get that last rather significant thing done .. surgery to remove a protruding piece of wattle that is obscuring one eye. I'm pissed, but I'll live, and so will the duck!

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> It happens, and it's a very sticky wicket .. the wildlife centers are NOT supposed to have any feral, fancy, racing, or show pigeons .. BUT sometimes they do. It's very hard to know what approach to take with them .. if you insist that they don't take them at all and refer the finders to people like me and Reti and others, then sometimes the finders won't go to the trouble and the birds end up getting euthanized when that really wasn't necessary. You just have to kind of tread lightly and be happy when they help and make sure that they know you will take the birds when they are through with them. I'm sad to say that a large center here "uses" non-protected species like sparrows, starlings, and pigeons to "train" their volunteers on .. no big deal to them if the bird doesn't make it. Fortunately, it is a good center, and the birds do get good care and treatment .. still .. it rankles me to get called to come get a bird that they have had for a long time .. especially one that they didn't bother to go ahead and get the expensive treatment for. I just got a Muscovy duck that falls into that category on Sunday. They "cured" it for sure but didn't bother to get that last rather significant thing done .. surgery to remove a protruding piece of wattle that is obscuring one eye. I'm pissed, but I'll live, and so will the duck!
> 
> Terry


so your saying they help or cure wild birds, but euth. domestic birds sometimes ? or if they can not find a place for them, would they euth. a healthy bird...sorry im confused..which happens alot.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> so your saying they help or cure wild birds, but euth. domestic birds sometimes ? or if they can not find a place for them, would they euth. a healthy bird...sorry im confused..which happens alot.


Those that hold state and federal permits for avian rehab are required to euthanize any protected species of wild bird that cannot be rehabilitated to the point of being released. Thus, any protected wild bird that loses an eye, a wing, a foot etc. would be euthanized UNLESS it can be kept as an educational bird (yet another permit required for this) or as a surrogate. In most cases the birds are euthanized as there are far more non-releasable birds than could be kept as educational birds or surrogates.

It is technically illegal for anyone and certainly for a permitted individual or center to release domestic or exotic birds or animals to the wild. Thus, once they have a pigeon, sparrow, or starling, they are in a difficult position unless they can find someone to take the bird. Legally, they aren't supposed to release such birds, and they certainly can't keep every such bird that comes along, so euthanasia is often the "solution" even for a healthy bird. Fortunately, the vast majority of non-protected species of birds in my area do eventually make their way to me.

Terry


----------

